# Do wild reds breed in captivity



## sharkfan (Oct 22, 2004)

I know that RBP's have been bred many times in captivity. Are these usally captive bred reds.. Or have people had equal success breeding wild or super reds?


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes they do breed... if you would search thru the thread you would find alot of secuessfull breeding story.


----------

